# Word of warning



## Themuleous (20 Apr 2009)

Hi all 

Just wanted to pass on a bit of a warning re open top tanks, glass outlets and evaporation.  Having rescaped my 4ft over the Easter bank hols, I had to go away from Wednesday until Sunday.  During this time the water level in the tank dropped by around 2cm (dont ask, I'm sure I filled it up before I left) to the point at which the glass outlet was poking out above the waters surface.  That created masses of surface movement (as you can imagine) which resulted in a very blue DC.  For how many days I dont know, but the tank is now covered in brown thread algae and the plants look crap due to having been forced to work by the high light but without the CO2 to cope with it.

Don't make the same mistake I have.

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

i feel very sorry for you, you are having no luck ATM  
this is the reason why i am having a plastic cover on mine.


----------



## altaaffe (20 Apr 2009)

I do the same, have a cover made from 2mm perspex cut to size for the equipment.
Also stops the parrot going for a bath !!


----------



## TLH (20 Apr 2009)

I've got glass sliding covers on mine but I still see evaporation on a lesser scale. I don't suppose you can do much on an open top rimless tank without making them look naff apart from topping up.


----------



## JamesM (20 Apr 2009)

This is another reason I hate open top tanks... I cover my 60cm with perspex - my 120cm has glass covers, which I'll also be getting for my optiwhite. Eventually.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

how much is perspex anyway?


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Apr 2009)

More expensive than a 1 litre jug and water 

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> More expensive than a 1 litre jug and water
> 
> AC



lol, it isnt only for that reason, i dont want any fish jumping out, and my mum is a childminder which means i could have a washing liquid incident :?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Apr 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to pass on a bit of a warning re open top tanks, glass outlets and evaporation.  Having rescaped my 4ft over the Easter bank hols, I had to go away from Wednesday until Sunday.  During this time the water level in the tank dropped by around 2cm (dont ask, I'm sure I filled it up before I left) to the point at which the glass outlet was poking out above the waters surface.  That created masses of surface movement (as you can imagine) which resulted in a very blue DC.  For how many days I dont know, but the tank is now covered in brown thread algae and the plants look crap due to having been forced to work by the high light but without the CO2 to cope with it.
> 
> ...



Arrrr mate, must grumble, heavy hit after heavy hit.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bolt, firm wrist and shouting a lot has stopped that sort of incident.  wife says I need anger management.  Seconds before she beats me up for no reason 

AC


----------



## Themuleous (20 Apr 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Graeme, appreciate it.

My main grumble with covers is the condensation you get on them.  First it looks unslightly (though so does an algae filled tank! ) and it must have an effect on light getting to the tank.  Being rimless I also would struggle to get one to fit, though these from ADA seem like a neat solution should I eventually give in and get a cover.

http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/81_index.html

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Apr 2009)

Maybe you could only cover it when you go away. I hate the look of glass or perspex covers, personally. It ruins the look of the tank.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
a sheet would cost me around Â£20 off ebay, B&Q had nothing. I will look for a cheaper source, or something like a clerseal condensation cover. Â£5 will do me


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2009)

This must be half of my problems. Sometimes I get lots of condensation and tbh, I don't top up as often as I should.
I think I should be more careful.


----------



## Simon D (20 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear about your latest problem.

I got an off-cut of perspex from my local glaziers for about Â£2.50 to cover a 60cm tank. It's easy to cut (just score on both sides with a craft or Stanley knife and snap off, then file corners and equipment access points to shape). I fitted a drawer handle to make it easier to lift for access. 

I don't find too much problem with condensation build up and don't think it blocks any light anyway. It doesn't need to be a tight fit (around piping etc.) to eliminate evaporation.


----------



## sgl101 (18 May 2009)

im just mygrating from a 10 foot reef tank and just learning how you do things, im very suprised to hear though that no one hear uses an auto top up system as a way of keeping tank topped up, a way of dosing and also a way of keeping stability in water peramiters.

if my reef tak had to much evaperation the salinity was effected and that resulted in cyno bacteria blooms in low flow areas

I will be using a top up system in my planted tank

Regards Steve


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2009)

Some people use auto doing kits, but to be honest its just not needed. There are more important things to spend money on.  Though if you have it guess it cant hurt 

Sam


----------



## nry (18 May 2009)

If you know anyone who works in a High or Secondary school you could ask there Design Tech dept. for some perspex, my place has loads of it.


----------



## sgl101 (18 May 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Some people use auto doing kits, but to be honest its just not needed. There are more important things to spend money on.  Though if you have it guess it cant hurt
> 
> Sam




you can pick them up from Â£15 on ebay or build your own all components available from maplin and less than a tenner

Steve


----------



## Themuleous (19 May 2009)

Right, its just another bit of kit to go wrong in my book though, I dont even use a solenoid on my CO2.  At least if I add the ferts myself I know for sure they went it, although that doesn't then account for my being forgetful! 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (19 May 2009)

When I have the fans running in my shrimp tank on hot days the water level drops about 2-3cm in two days, thats about 3 liters evaporation per day.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 May 2009)

if you havent seen this is what i did to make a condensation cover:
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5661&start=60#p67830


----------

